

Exo May Have Finally Figured Out How To Get Americans To Start Eating Insects - dangle
http://www.businessinsider.com/cricket-protein-bars-made-by-exo-2013-7#comments
The Kickstarter: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.kickstarter.com&#x2F;projects&#x2F;exoprotein&#x2F;exo-protein-bars-made-from-cricket-flour
======
Scaevolus
Most protein bars have at least 20g of protein, while this has only 10g, so
"the taste [being] better than most or all protein bars" isn't very
impressive.

